# Periphery Impulse response, really?



## nine squares (Jan 7, 2012)

I was browsing through some forums a while back and discovered this guy who goes by the name Clark Kent. I don´t know if he can fly or see through walls but apparently he spends quite alot of time using this "matched EQ" thing. He claims that he has cloned Periphery´s tone by using that exact feature and made an IR out of it. You are supposed to get an almost identical tone using this and some similar preamp/VST with tubescreamer or whatever infront.

Now I´m not in this kind of quest of getting a similar tone due to me having my own sounds and making plain rock n roll. But I tried this just for the fun of it and couldn´t get a good result with my Gibson. Maby some of you with sevenstrings will have better luck? Does it actually sound good? I know there are alot of people trying to nail a sertain "New Groove" tone so this might be handy for ya. 


Is it just me or doesn´t it feel kinda extreme going that far to nail a tone?

http://www.andersson-music.com/danne/peripheryPodIR.wav.zip

All credits goes to Clak Kent over at Ultimate Metal Forum.


----------



## Taylor2 (Jan 7, 2012)

I'll give it a shot later.



But as an FYI, Clark Kent is a very respected member of the AE world.
Anything he does, I'd trust.


Besides. Half of Periphery's tone is FAS Modern with lots of high mids and scooped low mids.


----------



## nine squares (Jan 7, 2012)

Taylor said:


> I'll give it a shot later.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh, I had a feeling he was. I was amazed by his videos so I respect him, no bull here. I think it´s more about me getting old and not keeping up with all of this.


----------



## manana (Jan 7, 2012)

can someone explain matched eq?


----------



## Prime (Jan 7, 2012)

You basically capture the waveform from a source recording and make eq adjustment to match that as it applies to your target waveform.

You are trying to get the waveforms to look the same utilizing an eq.

Something like that.


----------



## xeonblade (Jan 7, 2012)

I found him!


----------



## Winspear (Jan 7, 2012)

Prime said:


> You basically capture the waveform from a source recording and make eq adjustment to match that as it applies to your target waveform.
> 
> You are trying to get the waveforms to look the same utilizing an eq.
> 
> Something like that.



Yeah. He will have figured out the difference between his tone and Peripherys tone, and an EQ is bridging the gap. He's put that EQ into an impulse file for us to use.

Like with all his others, results depend on our original tone being similar to his in the first place, but I expect he uses a fairly standard sound for this.


----------



## xfilth (Jan 7, 2012)

I cannot make this IR sound good, at all.

EDIT: v Oh, doh!

EDIT2: Still doesn't sound very good to me


----------



## bhakan (Jan 7, 2012)

I got pretty good results from just sticking it in after my normal effects chain. I made a quick mix of Totla Mad and its pretty close (but far from exactly the same as) to Periphery's tone. I can post it if anyone is interested.

Edit: In case anyone was confused, it does not replace your current cab simulator or impulse response, it is an EQ curve that mimics misha's post processing on the guitars.


----------



## isispelican (Jan 7, 2012)

it just works for pod i think, this guy uses it


----------



## nine squares (Jan 7, 2012)

bhakan said:


> I got pretty good results from just sticking it in after my normal effects chain. I made a quick mix of Totla Mad and its pretty close (but far from exactly the same as) to Periphery's tone. I can post it if anyone is interested.
> 
> Edit: In case anyone was confused, it does not replace your current cab simulator or impulse response, it is an EQ curve that mimics misha's post processing on the guitars.



Maby I´m doing it wrong but I used it just like you load a regular IR. Here´s a clip of it (Drop Bb and the strings are like "what are you doing"):

www.andersson-music.com/danne/irtest.mp3

Gibson LP Traditional stock pups --> Pod X3 --> Logic --> Impulse


----------



## nine squares (Jan 7, 2012)

Just noticed that the file says POD IR too, maby that´s the thing...


----------



## Ben.Last (Jan 7, 2012)

bhakan said:


> Edit: In case anyone was confused, it does not replace your current cab simulator or impulse response, it is an EQ curve that mimics misha's post processing on the guitars.



More accurately, it's an eq curve that mimics Misha's output tone, using the gear that this guy Kent uses.

So, to those not getting good results, you have to remember that these are meant for that guy's guitar, amp, vsts, etc. Plugging this eq into your gear is not going to give you the same results, just like you couldn't plug any other person's eq into your gear and get the same results. The more important thing is to understand the method he used. Do that, and you'll be able to bite on Periphery's tone all you want.


----------



## bhakan (Jan 7, 2012)

Well, here's my test. Again, not exactly their tone, but since my original tone sounded nothing like Misha's, I think it does a decent job. (btw, I do not use a pod)

ToneFinder


----------



## nine squares (Jan 7, 2012)

Lern2swim said:


> More accurately, it's an eq curve that mimics Misha's output tone, using the gear that this guy Kent uses.
> 
> So, to those not getting good results, you have to remember that these are meant for that guy's guitar, amp, vsts, etc. Plugging this eq into your gear is not going to give you the same results, just like you couldn't plug any other person's eq into your gear and get the same results. The more important thing is to understand the method he used. Do that, and you'll be able to bite on Periphery's tone all you want.



Then it's a great tool for the kids I think, if it doesn't sound the same then you get the opportunity to make your own type of tone out of a decent starting point.


----------



## Sander (Jan 7, 2012)

Using his IR is completely pointless. In order to clone the Periphery tone you'll need to create a matched-IR yourself with your own guitar and amp settings. Clarks IR just wont work for others.


With tight playing and using similar gate and compressor settings you in fact can get almost exact the same tone Bulb has. The raw tone will have considerable differences, but in a mix you won't be able to tell the difference.


----------



## Ben.Last (Jan 7, 2012)

Sander said:


> Using his IR is completely pointless. In order to clone the Periphery tone you'll need to create a matched-IR yourself with your own guitar and amp settings. Clarks IR just wont work for others as well.



That's pretty much what I was saying. To be fair, fucking around with the eq of his WILL be able to get you there. Eq any signal enough and you can get any tone from it. Matching the eq just makes it much easier to get the frequencies where they need to be.


----------



## manana (Jan 8, 2012)

So then is this supposed to be loaded after a normal impulse as a separate impulse?


----------



## Winspear (Jan 8, 2012)

^ Yes. Think of it as an EQ plugin.


----------



## manana (Jan 8, 2012)

Is anyone getting a kind of stereo effect on a mono track after using this? It makes my guitar sound doubled in a way.


----------



## Prime (Jan 8, 2012)

That was craptastic....obviously it didn't work too well for me. YMMV


----------



## NovaReaper (Jan 8, 2012)

I tried it, actually sounds really good IMO! It gives the guitars some additional presence/clarity which can never be a bad thing 
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/13399338/lost in thought.mp3


----------

